# why they call him badboy



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

just found some pics from last year of "badboy" how many people do you know like this...just check the pics and you can bust his balls for yourself.

cheers jerry


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta hear the story on the busted mask. Bet that is a good one.

I'll start some rumors...

Large fish missed or tore off. Then you literally :banghead:banghead until mask breaks.

Zero vis and ran into the flight deck.

Shot a fish and didn't know it was Chuck Norris's pet, so he roundhouse kicked you.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *HateCheese (4/15/2009)*Gotta hear the story on the busted mask. Bet that is a good one.
> 
> I'll start some rumors...
> 
> ...


HAHA!
Or..."the shaft bounced off a fish and came back to hit him in the mask" 
......"missed the fish, the shaft got to the end of his shock cord and came back at him"


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Diving solo in 62 degree water at 180 feet deep on air, no scratch air...freediving,naked, with a bowie knife between his teeth......Shot a fish so big that his skull-bone was an inch thick and spearshaft ricothed and came back and hit him in the mask.

Thats what I say


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhh sailor...we were typoing at the same time!

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

....so he grabbed a sea urchin on the way up, and a jelly fish, and used a needle from the urchin and the tentacle from the jellyfish to stich up the gash in his head.

Hell yeah...thats why hes known as badboy.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Duuuude!I almost blew Red Bull all over the computer! What everyone needs to keep in mind is that I was diving with YOU, and what they can't see is that handcuff key on the chain that's around my neck in the second pic! ! Note to divers: anytime one dives w/ Sean, you take _*two* _spearguns and a polespeardown and bring your own handcuff key! What you come back w/ is a busted UltraClear mask and more, "ain'tnobody gonna believe this" stories than you can count! Thanks for reminding me about that day...what a blast! Oh, and remember, YOU were diving with friggin' bolt cutters! :doh


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i figured this would get some attention jerry....see what had happened was, this day started with "hey hold my beer, watch this guys" .

i think we'll leave the story at: jerry shot chuck norris' pet fish and go roundhouse kicked in the mask at 180' while diving naked on a single breath hold. he found another speargun on the way up and shot chuck norris with the second. bad news is that he didn't bring up the fish or chuck.

:banghead


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I know the story on the busted mask. Jerry decided to free dive the 29 fathom edge and unstick the anchor, at 220feet his mask succomed to the pressure and imploded,but Jerry's so tough, he freed the anchor anyway and shot a 300 lb warsaw on the way up. Next to Jerry, Chuck Norris is a fairy.


----------

